# Necesito diagrama de potencia E-Sound PRO-9.0



## ffabiann (Jun 26, 2012)

Buenas estoy buscando diagrama de la potencia E-Sound PRO-9.0 o alguna similar, es que el impreso es de 2 capas y se hace dificil seguirle las pistas, gracias


----------

